# Steam Energieverwaltungsmodus



## Gary94 (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo!

Kurze Frage
Wenn ich im nVidia Treiber den Energieverwaltungsmodus für die steam.exe auf "Maximale Leistung bevorzugen" stelle, gilt das dann für alle Spiele? Wenn ja, wie kann ich dann einzelne Spiele hinzufügen? Es gibt da zwar einen Button für hinzufügen, aber die Verknüpfungen vom Desktop will er anscheinend nicht.

Weiß da jemand mehr?

MfG, Gary


----------



## Jeretxxo (6. Januar 2013)

Nein, das gilt dann nur für Steam und weil es nur eine 2 D Desktop Anwendung ist, wird's da auch keinen Unterschied machen, zumal "Maximale Leistung bevorzugen" sowieso Quatsch ist, da es keinen Unterschied zu Adaptiv gibt, denn der Treiber wechselt schon auf die richtigen P-States, sollte es nötig sein, hatte damit noch nie Probleme.

Du müsstest wenn, dann die Spiele von Steam mit der Hand hinzufügen, die Spiele findest du unter "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common" unter Windows 7 64 Bit.
Da schaust du in den jeweiligen Ordnern, nach der dazugehörigen .exe und fügst sie hinzu.


----------

